# How do you raise your dogs?



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I know: it's a bit of a loaded question. On another dog forum I go on I was reading a thread about the different criticisms people have received for raising their dogs their own way and it got me thinking. Does anyone really raise their dogs like anyone else? We all have unique things that we do, which makes the experience different for all of us. There's no one right way to raise a puppy.

What do you do when raising your dogs that is different/unique to you? Or is there anything you are particular about that your friends/family don't do at all?


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Instead of "no" I say "ah-ah"... I have no idea why. I just don't like the word "no".

I don't put a puppy on a leash when training recall, because puppies are very clingy. I've learned from my first dog, that if she is trained on a leash, she gets accustomed to the leash. Although my puppy, Nour, is becoming looser and looser in his recall...

I feel like the only one that has her dog go to the kennel to eat. I don't know. My puppy likes to steal my adult dog's food, so I put my puppy in his kennel every meal. He also goes in his kennel at night, and when no one is there to watch them.

I'll post other things as I think of them...


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

How do I raise my dog? In a nutshell, I think what makes me different from SOME people I know is I give them lots of exercise and mental stimulation EVERY morning and EVERY night 365 days a year. My feeling is our dogs are dependent on us and so we have an obligation to give them the exercise and mix it up (walks, training, agility, hiking, city life, country life, tracking, Schutzhund) that helps them to be happy well-rounded dogs 

I spend a lot of time and energy on my dogs. If I didn't have the time or a safe setup for them, I would not get a dog. But that is me. I'm not going to say it is the only way but for me it is. And my dogs have never been a problem so I think it is working.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll tell you how I will raise my next dog. There is a family down the street who for many years had a GSD, it was outside with them all the time, just hanging out. I wondered how they created/shaped that since most dogs are very excited in the front yard, and can't necessarily be trusted if another dog runs past or a cat wanders by.

Later when that GSD died, they got another dog, a pitbull/GSD mix, brindle color as a puppy. When I went over there to see them, the puppy was also just allowed out with them to explore, socialize etc. Now that dog too is an adult and hangs with them in the front yard, very good with other dogs, cats etc.

It really boils down to socialization, but that type of socialization is differernt from what I did which was taking them on leash places. So we (me/my dogs) are a bit too reliant on the leash to be honest. I know that an adult dog can be socialized, but it's much easier to start that off leash socialization as a puppy since a puppy is mostly harmless.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I try to be balanced without over or under stimulating them.

One more important thing to me is, that I do let them be dogs and not humanize them.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't go crazy with "puppy proofing" the house. I would rather teach then from day 1 not to mess with things than put everything out of reach. This has worked wonderfully for me. I have NEVER had anything inappropriate chewed up be a puppy. Mine have also ALL been reliable to be left alone loose at a young age. 

I will say that I watch my puppies like a psychotic hawk (way more closely than a LOT of folks as evidenced by posts made on this very board daily.) and have them on a leash (even if they are just dragging it.) in the house. None on the furnature, carpets ect..... have so much as one chew print and have been thu several puppies.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Ucdcrush said:


> I'll tell you how I will raise my next dog. There is a family down the street who for many years had a GSD, it was outside with them all the time, just hanging out. I wondered how they created/shaped that since most dogs are very excited in the front yard, and can't necessarily be trusted if another dog runs past or a cat wanders by.
> 
> Later when that GSD died, they got another dog, a pitbull/GSD mix, brindle color as a puppy. When I went over there to see them, the puppy was also just allowed out with them to explore, socialize etc. Now that dog too is an adult and hangs with them in the front yard, very good with other dogs, cats etc.
> 
> It really boils down to socialization, but that type of socialization is differernt from what I did which was taking them on leash places. So we (me/my dogs) are a bit too reliant on the leash to be honest. I know that an adult dog can be socialized, but it's much easier to start that off leash socialization as a puppy since a puppy is mostly harmless.


This is how I raise my dogs, off leash. They make wonderful companions that you can take anywhere without difficulty. When I grew up, either there were no leash laws or nobody knew they existed, all dogs were raised like this. These dogs grew up naturally calm and obedient with excellent recalls, something that I don't see often today in my neighborhood with dogs that are always fenced and leashed.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I handle every one like it has ticks. I pick them up check their ears, around their eyes, between their toes on their tummy. It is cuddle time but they have to let me check too. When they get older they are so used to being handled a trip to the vet is sooo much less stressful.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm lucky in that I can take my dog to work with me, AND I work from home, so I get to be a "housewife" as far as puppy raising is concerned. Not something most couples who work full-time get to do. If I had to work full-time and couldn't bring my puppy to work, I don't know how I would do it... how do people do it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Falkosmom said:


> This is how I raise my dogs, off leash. They make wonderful companions that you can take anywhere without difficulty. When I grew up, either there were no leash laws or nobody knew they existed, all dogs were raised like this. These dogs grew up naturally calm and obedient with excellent recalls, something that I don't see often today in my neighborhood with dogs that are always fenced and leashed.


I agree with this! When I was young, dogs were always loose and they all got along, never had oops litters either. The dogs were great with children and knew to stay out of the street. We lived on a lake and dogs basically were the "neighborhoods"(we all looked out for them even if we weren't the owner) and were wherever the action was. 
Of my three dogs, two have been trained on leash, with fencing for containment and they haven't got reliable recall. 
Karlo on the other hand was trained young with no leash, and his recall is excellent. 
I've never had to tie out or tether my dogs, luckily.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> This is how I raise my dogs, off leash. They make wonderful companions that you can take anywhere without difficulty. When I grew up, either there were no leash laws or nobody knew they existed, all dogs were raised like this. These dogs grew up naturally calm and obedient with excellent recalls, something that I don't see often today in my neighborhood with dogs that are always fenced and leashed.


This does make a huge difference. I find that because I seldom use a leash, my dogs almost never pull on a leash when it's on them--they seem to retain their neck sensitivity, so I can walk them with just a finger on the lead. I see so many people who are just used to tugging on the leash to get their dog to move around--when I do have my dogs on leash, I try to treat the leash like it's just incidental that it's there--it's not a tool to control movement. (Of course there are times, such as in crowded spaces or at the vet's, where you have to use the leash to move your dog out of the way or restrain them so someone else feels safe to pass with their dog. And I'm not talking about actual training time where the leash is being used as a communication tool.)

I think off-leash time is really crucial to developing a relationship where the dog is tracking where I am and taking responsibility to stay with me. But I know how it is--in so many areas, it's very difficult to have safe off-leash space. I live on 10 acres surrounded by larger farms, so it's a fairly safe space for dogs to be offleash.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with this! When I was young, dogs were always loose and they all got along, never had oops litters either. The dogs were great with children and knew to stay out of the street. We lived on a lake and dogs basically were the "neighborhoods"(we all looked out for them even if we weren't the owner) and were wherever the action was.
> Of my three dogs, two have been trained on leash, with fencing for containment and they haven't got reliable recall.
> Karlo on the other hand was trained young with no leash, and his recall is excellent.
> I've never had to tie out or tether my dogs, luckily.


I found that my dogs that were raised with freedom, although not genetically smarter than others, were better thinkers, quicker learners, were far less distracted and when leashed, were never reactive. I, too, found there were no dog fights.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I prefer off leash, no classes, jus day by day training til my dog fits me. I allow some shananigans..ie..puppy behavior, and pick and chooose the battles. My dogs have always wanted to please me which is an exceptional quality i have found in shepherds. My rotties, and akita were more stubborn. I will always have a shepherd from now on. This is my third. I work in a vet hosp for 25 yrs and have observed many breeds. 

I was also raised with a dog that roamed the neighborhood. Found out later when she was getting fatter n fatter that she made rounds every night and getting neighbors dinner scraps..lol


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> This does make a huge difference. I find that because I seldom use a leash, my dogs almost never pull on a leash when it's on them--they seem to retain their neck sensitivity, so I can walk them with just a finger on the lead. I see so many people who are just used to tugging on the leash to get their dog to move around--when I do have my dogs on leash, I try to treat the leash like it's just incidental that it's there--it's not a tool to control movement. (Of course there are times, such as in crowded spaces or at the vet's, where you have to use the leash to move your dog out of the way or restrain them so someone else feels safe to pass with their dog. And I'm not talking about actual training time where the leash is being used as a communication tool.)
> 
> I think off-leash time is really crucial to developing a relationship where the dog is tracking where I am and taking responsibility to stay with me. But I know how it is--in so many areas, it's very difficult to have safe off-leash space. I live on 10 acres surrounded by larger farms, so it's a fairly safe space for dogs to be offleash.


Yes, you could walk those dogs with a piece of yarn and it would never be stretched or taut.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

With each of my dogs, the raising is slightly modified to fit them and their personalities, habits, quirks, breed/mix and background. However, I do have a pretty solid and straight across the board 'method' or 'way' of raising them in general.

Please do not criticize or look negatively on how I raise my dogs. It may be different from you, the standard, or the 'proper' way, but it is what works for me. I'm sure there are things that should be changed or things that could possibly be a foundation for 'bad' habits, but I am constantly changing the way I do things with them and trying to find the most 'correct' way possible to have happy, healthy dogs.

When they are puppies, I start feeding them in their crates. It's just something I enjoy doing - it gives them their own space to eat their food, where they may feel safe and not out in the open. This was especially important when I first got Alexandria, as she not only was frightened of the world around her, but she already found the crate to be a safe and comfortable place, so it allowed her to still eat and slowly adapt to her surroundings without worry that someone might steal her food. I feel that this also helps with the puppy's enjoyment of the crate itself. I could easily be wrong - but it seemed to help my Chihuahua better adapt to the crate.

I start to do the things that most people do - work on leash understanding and basics, test my pups to see if they are food/toy aggressive, and if they show no signs of upset, start to slowly take away things while they are in the middle of playing or eating to make sure they know that it is ok. 

I'm a huge believer in socialization, too, and try to get my dogs exposed to everything I possibly can before they are one year old. These experiences I always try to make the most positive I can. 

It was really important to me to have dogs that were dogs. Especially my Chihuahua, Isabel. I've always liked Chi's, but hated how much people treat them like toys, status symbols, or accessories, and how much must people call them 'ankle-biters', little 'yappers', and obnoxious little things. I vowed that my dog would be what she was - a dog. From day one after her puppy shots finished? She was out in the world, on her leash. She is treated like a dog, acts like a dog, and is seen as a dog. That's what she is. 

As for Alex, it was different - I got her at 4.5 months, and she already had so many fears of the world that I often worried if I would ever be able to label her anything other than fear aggressive. She had moments where she would defensively growl and snarl at other dogs and even people, scared of what they might do to her. It was a long and grueling process, and now she is (and I'm not just saying this because she is mine) a model citizen when she enters a public place. Loves the dogs, loves the humans (especially kids), and is gentle with everything she sees. 

She's a huge inspiration to me - I wish I had the chance to catch some of her 'before' on video and her 'after' to inspire others, especially those looking into a rescue who might fear that the dog will be fearful, or for those with fearful dogs.

Anyway...that was really long and didn't go much into how I raise my dogs. But in a nutshell, a lot of love, time, and patience goes into it. I will be the first to tell you I don't give them the day to day AWESOME exercise and brain stimulation that they probably should have, but the time I do spend with them is full of love. I try to get them out to a public area (like a pet store, pet/dog event, or the mall to walk around) at least once or twice a week. I would be lying if I told you I took them for walks every single day, too. But I give them what I can, and love them with every fiber of my being. I don't think you have to be one of those amazing, and awesome owners (like a lot of you are - I am jealous) that goes and does training and events weekly, and daily walks and brain stimulation to have a great, balanced dog or a great relationship with them. 

Some dogs need that, sure, but I guess I'm lucky to have the ones I have. They fit my lifestyle perfectly.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I just have fun with my puppies 

Take them all over with me, teach them tricks, work on drive building, off leash walks whenever possible, lots of play time, teach them to have fun with me and worry very little about manners. I guess the manners thing is different for me, most people place manners as a much higher priority than I do


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

AgileGSD said:


> I just have fun with my puppies
> 
> Take them all over with me, teach them tricks, work on drive building, off leash walks whenever possible, lots of play time, teach them to have fun with me and *worry very little about manners. I guess the manners thing is different for me, most people place manners as a much higher priority than I do*


Hey, as long as everyone is having fun and nobody is getting upset or hurt, what's the harm in that?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My dogs are the very center of my universe. I spend most of my day thinking of ways to train them, cooking for them, reading and researching health or training issues, laughing with them, cuddling them, taking their photographs, or just watching them sleep. I could not love them more. They are a part of me.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> My dogs are the very center of my universe. I spend most of my day thinking of ways to train them, cooking for them, reading and researching health or training issues, laughing with them, cuddling them, taking their photographs, or just watching them sleep. I could not love them more. They are a part of me.


I wish there were more dog-friendly places. My school, for one. School would be way better if I could take Alex with me. I one day hope for a job where I can take my dogs with me! And yeah, I'm the same way with mine. I'm not doing things with them (ie exercise, training, trialing, etc.) 24/7, but I sure am doing something related (ie. drawing them, photographing them, watching videos of them, cuddling with them while I read a book or do homework, playing with them, etc.).  People think I'm a bit obsessed....but I couldn't care less!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I tend to treat my puppies like a small dog. I don't coddle them, I don't help them unless they really need help. For example, I'll take a 7-8 week old puppy to work (I work at a college) and show him lots of staircases with all different textures and have the puppy follow me up and down rather than have a whiney puppy that has to be carried everywhere. I let them swim in the pond and explore. We go on bridges, elevators, all sorts of places indoors and out, visit construction sights and watch the lawn equipment.

The two puppies I had before Pan were at our old house and we didn't have a fence. I also subscribe to the self-fulfilling prophecy thing about being overly dependent on leashes. I always let the puppies out with the older dogs off leash, no fence, sometimes without me outside with them. None of my GSDs have every run away from me and now that we do have a fence, I often have the driveway gate open to do yard work or have a dog in the front yard with me off leash and don't have any problems. We go to a cottage for two weeks in the summer and the dogs are off leash the entire time, not always 100% supervised.

I've never had a puppy that's been mouthy or bitey with people. Right now my youngest dog is 17 months and we still have toys scattered all over the house and yard. I also attribute this to letting my dogs have unlimited access to each other when I'm around. I allow my dogs to correct each other within reason and that includes new puppies.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> The two puppies I had before Pan were at our old house and we didn't have a fence. I also subscribe to the self-fulfilling prophecy thing about being overly dependent on leashes. I always let the puppies out with the older dogs off leash, no fence, sometimes without me outside with them. None of my GSDs have every run away from me and now that we do have a fence, I often have the driveway gate open to do yard work or have a dog in the front yard with me off leash and don't have any problems. We go to a cottage for two weeks in the summer and the dogs are off leash the entire time, not always 100% supervised.


I do the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I crate train him, which is something nobody else I know in person does. 

I don't punish him when he does something wrong. I redirect with a command and only reward behavior that's good. If he's trying to bully me into giving him attention by barking loudly or being obnoxious I ignore him. A lot of my friends have been like "WHY DON'T YOU YELL AT HIM?". One of my friend believes in harsh leash corrections. I don't do that. I believe corrections have a time and a place but they are overused by many people.

I don't give my dog people food or use pee pads, something else that appears to be unique to me.

I started working on stairs with Viking when he was 8 weeks old. First I just took him up and down the front step over and over and over again until he did it with ease. Now I'm slowly working on his skills going up a full flight of stairs 2-3 times a week. I don't coddle him or carry him around. If he yelps I don't go "aww poor bwaby are yew okayyyyy?" I make sure he isn't hurt and I move on.

I let him gnaw on me so I can teach him a soft bite. 

Little things like that. My friends are shocked by what I do and often think I'm nuts, but I've done a lot of research and I never do anything without thinking it through. If I am presented with facts that show what I am doing to be bad or detrimental, I stop doing it. But otherwise, I do what works for me.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Huge subject, really.!

I'm a huge off-leash fan. 

I don't puppy-proof that much. I like redirection.

They have to know I'm in charge of everything. Not in a cruel or domineering way, just.. in.. charge. 

Bonding. If they're bonded, in my limited experience, they work harder and want to be with you. Want to please you. Bonding is more important than anything else - even potty training, crate training -- in my _*limited*_ experience, the bond trumps all.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How do I raise puppies that is different than others? LOL!

Well it has been an interesting night so far.

First off, I do EVERYTHING wrong.

1. I am generally raising two, maybe three together. 

2. I leave them together in the same kennel, and within the house, for anywhere from 10 months to 18 months. 

3. My method of house training is to make their indoor area smaller, down to 4'x4' with a doggy door to the outside. Eventually I stop the newspapers. And they generally take themselves outside to potty without fail. Then I let them into the rest of the house with supervision. I guess it is whatever works, and that works for me. 

4. I let puppies exercise themselves. I do not keep them from jumping, running, etc. But I do not do forced marches, or train jumps etc. 

5. I do not practice NILIF. I feed them first, they see me picking up after them, picking up poop. I let them on beds.

6. I take them to classes, usually one day a week. Puppy, Basic, Advanced, maybe Basic or advanced again, CGC. I get the CGC, and generally around a year old, I go for their RN. Generally. Then we take a break and I work with another set of puppies, and some of the older dogs. 

They all seem to be just fine. Now pups that I did not have until they were six or 10 months old, they are more of a challenge. Got to individualize training to the dog. Some are more obedience type dogs, some are more agility type, some are more rally type.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

good topic! I'm also a fan of off-leash-whenever-possible. My first dog was only ever let outside onleash and the few times he slipped his collar he was impossible to catch; the freedom was just too much excitement for him.

I give table scraps all the time, and any leftovers that would otherwise get tossed. 

I give high-reward treats sporadically when he lies quietly next to me and every time we come in from outside. I want my dog to have that much more incentive to stick around me, and to consider coming inside to be just as much fun as frolicking outdoors.

I take my 10 week old puppy everywhere I can, including pet stores. I leave his collar on most of the time, including when he is kenneled or sleeping.

He sleeps in bed with me and has since the first day home. He has an old pair of my son's shoes that he's allowed to chew on. 

I rotate brands every time I buy a new bag of dog food. I buy whatever premium brand is cheapest.

I play tug with my puppy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Off-leash as much as possible, including in the front yard and plenty of off-leash hikes, from puppyhood until they just physically can't hike anymore. 

I LOVE classes and dog hobbies like agility, obedience, etc. 

None of my dogs were crated past 5 or 6 months old. 

I feed human food, but my diet is really healthy, so theirs is too.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Basically I teach them how to understand me by training. Training is key. Being consistant, fair, and firm. I find raising pups is a lot like raising kids. I reward the good and correct the wrong. Lots of love. Exercise their minds and body as much as I can. But still let them be dogs. Socialize try and keep everything positive and fun. Most all training is off leash.

Training It's a way to build up communication and a bound. I also make sure my dogs know I am the one in control. If I say off they get off the couch. If I Want something they give it up to me no growl or resist. 

But I get frustrated. I will yell at my dogs, I will get mad at them, I have jerked them around a little. But I never ever hit them no matter what. I try not to be like that but it happens every now and then.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Good topic,I've enjoyed reading what other people think about how they raise their dogs.

I think there are lots of right ways to raise your dogs, as long as you spend lots of quality time with them, and do the very best you can by them, take care of their health, strive to make them content, etc. 

How I raise mine, many may not agree with, because I don't spend a ton of time with formal training. They don't know a hundred commands, I generally just let them run around and simply be dogs. Mine might lack in proper manners, but they don't spend a lot of time out in public and I think they live a pretty quality life. 

I work from home, so I am around them.... 24/7/365. So while I don't invest a lot of time with trainers, behaviorests, etc, I live with them all the time, so I have my own personal time investment with them. I'm amazed at how often I'm taking "doggie inventory" here. (and when one is not around, I give a call, and it will usually come streaking in from some direction) 

Having lived with my dogs, I know what they can and can't do, and I don't set them up for fail, but rather I work with their strong points. Each breed is unique, and I give everyone a job to do to match their tallents. My black labs job is fetching, and just being a good companion dog. He's not much good past that, but that's ok, he can just be the buddy dog. The blue heeler, border collie, and german shepherd get to work with livestock, they help gather, sort, and run cattle through the pens, and chutes when it's time for vaccinating, and so forth, and they are really pretty good, and they all work with the livestock differently, the different breeds each have their own approach with animals. 

The great pyrs are my lgds, and they live with the sheep and the goats, and I sleep very well at night knowing they are out there. We have quite a few coyotes in the area, and I have yet to have a problem with them on my property. Everyone around here is off leash, and not contained, except the pyrs, and genetically, they have to be contained. The others do well when they have to be on leash, I've never had any of them bizerk out on me while on leash. So my animals don't all sit/stay in unison, they don't all bark on cue, roll over, play dead, fly in formation, but I think they have a pretty good quality of life, they all live very full and eventful days here.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Being on a farm I also raise our dogs off leash and believe this is why they have such good recalls. Our dogs never have leads on unless we go to training which is very rarely now due to distance so I guess i differ a bit their too as most training is done at home now with little socialization like you would get in town........ all socialization happens at home .....having said that I am blessed with a wonderful boy who really doesn't need it.....on the rare occasions we do go out in public or to training he is rock solid and nothing fazes him which is great.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our dog was raised with soft hands and gentle, kind words.
our dog is well trained and highly socialized. because of his
training and socializing he makes a great pet/companion.
i'm sure some of his training and socializing was done the same
way as others and some of his training and socializing was done differently. dog training and socializing is similar to the Chinese menu, you take some advice and methods from
column A, you take some advice and methods from B and you take
some from columns C, D and E. when you mix it all up you have your way.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

attention training from day 1- rewards for responding to name, for eye contact, for "touch" when I put my hand out

a limited version of NILIF- they must do something for their meals- I prefer my crew all be maintaining quiet straight sits while I prepare their meals (I also mess with their dishes while they are eating- adding higher value foods as I do so to get them used to it and prevent resource guarding- I have a granddaughter I want SAFE)

off leash training taking full advantage of the puppy desire to be close to me to teach heeling and also a good recall (lots of spontaneous running recalls) - leash training starts with classes

I keep rewards on me at all times and reward when they bring me anything! (reinforce the retrieve)

I feed out of treat dispensing toys for one meal a day

I crate train and play crate games

I do puppy proof, but I also "umbilical train" while house training so that cuts down on puppy getting into things

I charge up on a clicker and use that to capture- I also lure for certain behaviors

I prefer positive motivations in training, but will administer a correction if aversives haven't worked.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny. by standards and other peoples opinons i did
things wrong also. i don't practice NILIF i practice MILIF (most
in life is free). as a pup the dog was on the sofa and bed.
the not picking up poop in front of them is one of the funniest
things i've heard. i also let my dog in and out of the door
first. i find it much easier that way. i also feed my dog first.
wait, in the am i go to the bathroom first then i let him
out. when my dog wants a treat he sits in front of the refrigerator (his treats are top of the refrigerator) i always give him one without asking him to do anything actually he did do something, he asked for the treat. i just read where someone said if your dog sleeps in the same room make sure you sleep in a higher position. anyway, when it comes to doing it wrong it paid off for me and the dog. he's well trained and highly socialized and he's a great pet/companion.


selzer said:


> First off, I do EVERYTHING wrong.
> 
> 
> 5. I do not practice NILIF. I feed them first, they see me picking up after them, picking up poop. I let them on beds.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> that's funny. by standards and other peoples opinons i did
> things wrong also. i don't practice NILIF i practice MILIF (most
> in life is free). as a pup the dog was on the sofa and bed.
> the not picking up poop in front of them is one of the funniest
> ...


Pretty much sums it up for me. I suck at training dogs, they have got me trained very well though.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> that's funny. by standards and other peoples opinons i did
> things wrong also. i don't practice NILIF i practice MILIF (most
> in life is free). as a pup the dog was on the sofa and bed.


 LOL when I say manners aren't a priority to me, I mean my dogs are on the furniture as soon as they are big enough to jump on it. They're on the couch, on the back of the couch, on the back of the couch, on the chairs, on the back of the chairs, leaping from one to the other, launching off of them to get toys. The youngest is exceptionally athletic and he sometimes jumps on to the kitchen table - all four feet. Also he sometimes walks on the coffee table like it's the floor, usually when we have company LOL 

Given all of that, I have to :rolleyes2: when I hear all of the "you can't let your dog do this, that or this or they won't respect you" stuff. And at most of what CM says. My dogs are extremely well trained, I just don't care about (or more am amused by) them not having some of the house manners many people expect. The first time Savvy walked on the coffee table like it was the floor, I couldn't stop laughing. They don't know the difference really, they think all dogs are allowed to play Circus Dog in the house 

People ask me in class all the time if it's ok for their dog to get on furniture, sleep in their bed, sit on their lap, etc. The truth is, it's up to you to decide what is and isn't ok for your dog and your house. Allowing or not allowing the dogs to get on furniture won't earn or lose your dog's respect. That's all just based on people's weird guesses about what a dog is thinking.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> that's funny. by standards and other peoples opinons i did
> things wrong also. i don't practice NILIF i practice MILIF (most
> in life is free). as a pup the dog was on the sofa and bed.
> the not picking up poop in front of them is one of the funniest
> ...


doggiedad, When I first joined this forum I remember reading a post from you very similar to this one. Only in that thread I remember that everyone else was saying the opposite...pushing NILF etc. But I agreed with your philosophy. So what I'm saying is its your fault I have a huge spoiled brat in my house! LOL. Just kidding.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

AgileGSD said:


> LOL when I say manners aren't a priority to me, I mean my dogs are on the furniture as soon as they are big enough to jump on it. They're on the couch, on the back of the couch, on the back of the couch, on the chairs, on the back of the chairs, leaping from one to the other, launching off of them to get toys. The youngest is exceptionally athletic and he sometimes jumps on to the kitchen table - all four feet. Also he sometimes walks on the coffee table like it's the floor, usually when we have company LOL


Oh my gosh mine too! When Kopper learned to walk from the back of the couch, across the bar stools and onto the counter, we just laughed. I want a bold dog who isn't afraid of unstable surfaces or being high on a precarious perch. He has absolutely been known to jump from the floor, to the back of the couch, to the coffee table. I thought I was the only one who encouraged this.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

While I do some NILIFY things (like the expecting sits or downs before they get fed)

Well....here are my ticking time bombs because I allow them up on furniture 









And look at how they are dominating me because I allow them to sleep on my bed with me!









(the yellow lab was a foster I had for a while)

Cody is obviously just waiting for his opportunity to dominate me because I allow him to sleep on the futon


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

..."What do you do when raising your dogs that is different/unique to you? Or is there anything you are particular about that your friends/family don't do at all?"

Some of our friends & family think how we raise our dogs is over the top...some criticize us and others just make jokes about it. And I really don't care 

One of my best friends thinks its hilarious that not only am I a member of a dog forum but I quote the members while I'm talking to her. For instance if she is talking about an issue with one of her dogs, I'll say "Well, according to a friend of mine on germanshepherds.com...." And immediately she starts laughing. 

I shut down my own facebook page and set up one for Mac so I can keep in touch with my dog friends exclusively. Some of our friends think that is down right silly. But hey if they are dog lovers, I'll let them friend me LOL

My point is that not only are our dogs the center of our lives but we are both interested in everything dog related....its our passion. I think thats unique in our circles...probably why I love it here.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think not only is this super personal, it also has a lot to do with the dog's personality. With my Akbash/Great Pyrenees mix (shelter rescue), I do a combination of positive reinforcement, and corrections (prong collar) because he is an absolute jerk when he doesn't want to listen, stubborn, and dominant. With my GSD, still a puppy, I am pretty much only doing positive reinforcement because she responds (at this point) to verbal praise and redirection. I'd be absolutely shocked if I ever had to put a prong on her. Also we follow "nothing in life is free" mixed in with some pack leader stuff, lots of treat motivation and it works. I have young kids so the dogs are definitely on the bottom of the pile and being firm (although gentle and loving) is critical. Couches and people beds are huge no-no's too.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!! So many different methods, opinions, etc. It's amazing.

For me, I'm clueless!! LOL! This is my firts own dog as an adult. I have no idea what I'm doing and I'm sure most of it is wrong. Having said that....

I try not to correct him or get upset with him (he bites, barks, whines, herds, pulls, etc.)

I give him lots and lots of affection (hugs, kisses, cuddling, etc.)

I feed him first so doesn't have to beg out of hunger (I've always fed my cats first too).

I let him get on top of me and on my bed.

I scare him with a rolled up newspaper for chasing or barking at the cats (I'll smack him with it if he doesn't respond, of course not hard, just enough to scare him).

I keep him on leash most of the time because a don't have an enfenced area yet (working on that).

I don't spend as much time on training as I probably need to because of lack of time.

It's like having a child. You hear all the advice and stories of others, but the first one is always a learning experience, I guess. 

I'm not too worried about it. I know he'll turn out to be an awesome dog (because he gets lots of love and bonding); and I'm working on getting him well trained with a professional, anyway.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

I adapt an approach that fits the dog and their personality. Some need a little more stucture and some do not. If I am training for a purpose, then there will be certain things introduced and reinforced. An example would be taking my almost 1 year old into Baltimore City. His leash manners and attention need to be on, as there are so many distractions and situations in which you need to depend on the mastering of behaviors. 

We live on a secluded 6 acres and bring him to a large farm where we keep our horses. I those settings we do not need to use a leash as he is always paying attention and the distractions are much more controllable. 

Access, adapt and teach them as much as they will absorb. I use 98% positive approach, but also have no issue using other tools such as a prong or Stim Collar to proof something that is clearly been taught and understood. Since we also are pursuing a path in Schutzhund, one must take into account the development and learning that is required to grow the dog into a happy participant, with very clear expectations.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Exactly how you're not supposed to 

Never crated. Didn't see the need to. Baby gated the kitchen for the first couple weeks. Then each week after that we started giving her a bit more space. Now at 18 weeks she has full run of the upstairs without problem (well, a couple minor ones but no damage). 

She sleeps in our room at night. Usually starts on our bed for an hour or so while we're reading but once the light goes out she hops off and into her own bed. 

Never had her on the leash in the house. Just kept a close eye on her. It helped that we got her right before xmas and I had almost a month in holidays. 

I have training sessions with her for about 15 minutes at lunch and after work. 

Socialize as much as possible but it is difficult in the winter.

Basically, lots of freedom in "risk free" areas. Lots of toys and bones to distract her from chewing on walls or furniture. 

Lots of love and scratches!


----------



## studio1one (Dec 13, 2011)

I barely use a leash, the only time is when I am next to roads and for the dogs safety. I take my dogs everywhere possible, luckily in England any public space is a space where dogs are welcome. There are pubs and restaurants that wou can take your dog to around me too. 

I do practice NILIF to a degree but not really strict

I prefer to redirect than correct whenever possible but will correct if necessary

I believe in trying to nurture the positive aspects of a dog, rather than punish the negative

I exercise them twice a day every single day, rain, snow, howling gales whatever. We will go to the woods, the river, the park, the hills -- wherever we can get to.

I believe all my dogs are good citizens, even the ones that genetically would have a tendency not to be.


----------

